# Godin A6



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a guitar that I never bothered to even look at until a couple of weeks ago. After giving it some more attention, I would not mind having one. What do you think? Is it worthy of consideration? Do you have one or have you played it?










Godin A6 Ultra Semi Acoustic Guitar w Hardcase | eBay











A6 Ultra / Left [SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]The A6 Ultra continues with the innovative concepts found in all Godin A-series guitars, such as combining amazing plugged-in acoustic sound with the feel of an electric neck, along with a chambered body design that virtually eliminates feedback in live & loud settings. These features stand true and better than ever in the A6 Ultra with the added “Oomph!” and full tone of a Godin humbucker in the neck position, along with an under-saddle transducer, dual outputs (acoustic and electric) that combine for a huge sound and a Custom Godin preamp section voiced specifically for the A6 Ultra. This preamp section gives a player the chance to control their tone via sliders for acoustic volume, treble, mid, bass and independent controls for the electric humbucker volume, treble and bass. Whether plugging into the single acoustic mix or via both outputs, controlling your tone is at the tip of your fingers. And the A6 Ultra delivers in all styles of music from jazz to rock to country and not to mention a great blues slide guitar.​

































Specs[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]Mahogany neck
Rosewood Fingerboard
16" fingerboard radius
25 1/2 " Scale
1 11/16 " nut width 
Chamber Silver Leaf Maple body
Solid Cedar Top
Godin GHN1 Humbucker 
Custom Godin under Saddle Transducer and custom preamp with Volume, Mid, Treble and Bass controls as well as independent volume, treble and bass controls for the Humbucker.
2 output jacks: electric & acoustic mix 
Colors: Natural Semi-gloss, CognacBurst High Gloss, Black High Gloss and Red High Gloss 
*Natural Semi-gloss LEFT handed model available!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't speak to the A6 specifically, but I have its predecessor, the Acousticaster. It doesn't have the humbucker in it, but otherwise the piezo system is similar. I love how it plays and it's my only "acoustic" guitar. I use it on stage all the time.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I just sold mine a month ago. Terrific instrument. It's at its best as a loud stage acoustic that can handle some electric lead lines. If you use the separate outs and a volume pedal for rhe electric
side, it's possible to layer acoustic and overdriven electric sounds.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I just sold mine a month ago. Terrific instrument. It's at its best as a loud stage acoustic that can handle some electric lead lines. If you use the separate outs and a volume pedal for rhe electric
> side, it's possible to layer acoustic and overdriven electric sounds.


I'm wondering why you would sell a "terrific" instrument if that's not too personal a question?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I too had an Acousticaster. It was a great axe but I simply never played it as I already had great electrics and great acoustics and didn't need the crossover as much as I originally thought. At the time I sold it I thought the A6 would have been a better choice for me, so maybe in the future.

The A6 is a super guitar, lots of tones, great playability, nice balance on a strap, the usual great Godin fit and finish. I can't see how you could go wrong.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm wondering why you would sell a "terrific" instrument if that's not too personal a question?


I'm primarily playing jazz and surf/instrumental music these days. I needed to redirect resources to gear that was of more immediate need.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I'm primarily playing jazz and surf/instrumental music these days. I needed to redirect resources to gear that was of more immediate need.


Well, that makes good sense! Thanks, Steadfastly


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an A6 Ultra and the variations in tone are great.......... when it's working.

It looks like it has to go back to Godin for the second time to be repaired. I love the guitar and the way it plays, but I'm getting a little hot under the collar.

The first problem was the tone blender slide between the Piezo and the Humbucker was not functioning properly. It went back to Godin and 4 weeks later, came back repaired.

Now, a loud constant buzzing sound like the noise of a guitar being plugged into an amp with the volume up. The only way to get it to stop is to unplug the guitar and plug it back in. The guitar cord is fine and works flawlessly in other guitars. Hopefully it's something simple, any help would be appreciated, so I dont have to send it away again.


I really Love this guitar but electronically, it may be a lemon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had a chance to bring home and try out an A6. But I could not bond with it so I returned it. I was probably expecting it to sound like a hollowbody and it sounded closer to my tele which was my only guitar at that time and I wanted something different sounding.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just took apart the input jack assembly and found a partially Pinched/severed wire(red) on one of the input Jacks, so I taped it up figuring it may be shorting out on something, it made no diffrence still the same problem. I removed the other 2 access panels but nothing looked out of the ordinary(loose or severed wires)

What a bummer having to send it back. I bought it new at L&M 2 years ago and sent it back through them so I have no warranty left. Is it better to deal direct with Godin? Frustrated!


----------

